# Duyuru > Kültür >  Gamalı Haç, Svastika, OZ damgası ve ÖN-TÖRKLER

## anau

*Gamalı Haç, Svastika, OZ damgası ve üN-TüRKLER*

11 Ocak 2008 14:36 Â· atincturk Â· Etiketler oz damgası , tahsin parlak , türk tarihi



OQ Türkleri, OQ damgasıyla temsil edilirlerdi. Geçmişte kullanılan bu işaret günümüze kadar halı, kilim ve taşa uygulanmış biçimde süregelmiştir. OQ Türkleri zamanla Hıristiyanlığı benimseyince bu OQ damgalarını kullanmaya devam etmişlerdir. ün-Türklerin de kullandığı OQ damgası yönetim, savaşçı manalarına da gelmektedir. Ok ucu, ok bayrağı demek olan OQ kelimesi, Latincede kroçe (croce) şekline dönüşerek haç anlamında kullanılmıştır. Ayrıca OZ, damgasını göç ettikleri yeni mekanlarına da taşımışlardır. OZ damgası, Gamalı Haç, Svastika olarak da bilinmektedir. Bu damga ün-Türkler'de OZ'laşarak tanrıya erişmeyi temsil eder. 


 
Orta asya medeniyet abidelerinin üzerinde bulunan çok sayıda kaya resmi, işaret ve damga yüzyıllardan günümüze ulaşmıştır. Bunlardan en gizemli ve ve en çok kullanılan işaretlerden biri de "OZ" damgası/çarkı felektir. 



 


Ahmet Yesevi ( 1093 - 1156 ) Türbesi, ana kapının sağ tarafında değişik tasvir edilmiş bir svastika, ana kapının sol tarafında ise bildiğimiz svastika bulunmaktadır. 



ün-Türklerde kullanılan "OZ" diye okunan damganın nerede, ne zaman ortaya çıktığı tam olarak bilinmese de çoğunlukla "svastika" olara isimlendirilmiştir. Svastika, Hintçe bir kelime olup, "Si" yada "su" (iyi) ve "as" (olmak) eklerinden oluşmaktadır. Bu şekliyle kelime, "mutluluk" ve "hayal" anlamına gelir. 

 
Bir Hindu tapınağı Delhi, Hindistan 


 
Bir Hindu dua ediyor. 
 
Svastika ( Gamalı Haç ) Doğu kültürlerinin vazgeçilmez bir unsuru. 
 
Budha heykelinin göğsünün üzerinde svastika simgesini görüyoruz. Bu damga ün-Türk göçleriyle Hindistan'a gitmiş, Nazilerin Hint/Cerman ırkı teorilerinin amblemi olarak ortaya çıkmıştır. ün-Türklerde "OZ" laşarak Tanrıya erişmeyi temsil eden bu damga, Nazilerde insanlık suçu timsali olarak kullanılmıştır. 



Nazi partisinin kurulmasına neden olan THULE tarikatının kurucusu Alman milliyetçisi Baron Rudolf von Sebottendorff, Hint-Cermen ırkı teorilerine dayanarak tarikatın amblemi olarak svastika kullanmışlardır. 
 

 "OZ Damgası" öbür dünyaya geçerek orada şekil değiştirerek ( metamorfoz ) yeniden oluşum şeklindeki düşünceyi kapsar. Mevlevi ve Bektaşilerde, insanların grup halinde eksenleri etrafında dönerek "göğe" yükselme inancı yaygındır. 

Saz şairleri de sazları ile Canları "OZ" laştırır. Tanrıya eriştirirler. Bu nedenle saz şairlerine OZ/AN denilmektedir. 

"OZ" laşma kavramının, ateş kültünden geldiği düşünülmektedir. Bu kavram, güneş kültüne ait kutsama töreninde görülmektedir. Kutsama Töreni de, Tanrı Boğanın boynuzlarıyla güneşe erişilen yeryüzünün iyilik ve bereketini, güneş vasıtasıyla ışık ve enerji halinde yeryüzüne yılan şeklinde ulaşmasını temsil etmektedir. 

M.ü. 8 binlere ait kaya resimlerinde gördüğümüz dünya görüşü, gelenek halinde günümüze gelmiştir. "OZ" laşarak Tanrıya ulaşma fikri, Mevlanaları, Yunus Emreleri Anadolu'ya gönderen Ahmet Yesevi' nin temel felsefesi idi. Ahmet Yesevi için yaptırılan külliyenin temel süsleme motiflerini "OZ damga"sı oluşturmaktadır. 

Tarihin bir çok devrinde bir çok millet, bu damgayı kendisine göre yorumlamış, sahip çıkmıştır. En eski örnekleri, Türkistan, Kara - tau, Ala - tau ve Jungar Ala - tau'larında bulunmaktadır. Karatav Kültürü, Himalayalar' ın güney batısından, Hindistan'ın kuzey batısındaki Aravallı dağlarına, ve eteklerindeki THAR çölüne kadar iner. Karatav Kültürü'nün doğu sınırı Himalayaları ve Tibet'i batıdan çevirir. üin'e gitmez. Kuzeye Yükselir. Fergana vadisini geçer. Bu yüzden svastika, Hindistan bölgesinde sıkça görülür. 

Birçok bilim adamı bu işareti güneşin sembollerinden biri olarak kabul ederler. Bu araştırmacılara göre Svastika, insanoğlunun güneşle olan iptidai/büyüleyici ilişkisini veya güneş kültünü sembolize eder. İşte bu sebepten ötürü Svastika işareti ile güneş tarifinin birbirine benzemesi hiç de tesadüfi değildir. 

Tek Tanrı inancı, büyük çoğunlukla ün-Türkçe yazıtların içeriğini oluşturur. Bu inanç ve Tanrıya erişme gereksiniminden ateş kültü ve ateş evleri doğmuştur. Bilhassa üzerinde durmak gerekir ki, Ateş kültü, Ateşe tapmak değil, Ateşi tanrıya erişmek için kullanmak demektir. ün-Türkler, Tanrıdan eş olarak doğduklarına inanırlar, Toplanıp kendi aralarından birini Buğ ( bey-ced) seçerler, bu kişi, halkına kul köle gibi hizmet etmekle yükümlüdür. ülümünde yeniden toplanan halk Buğ'a ki Buğ, eğer halkına iyi hizmet etmişse, Tanrının kendine lütfettiklerinde başarılı ise, vücudunun ateşe verilmesi hakkını tanır. Ateş evinde yapılan özel merasimle, Buğ' un vücudu yakılır, ruhu Tanrıya vücudunun külleri ya da, yarı yanık kemikleri toprak kaplarda saklanır. 

Ateş evleri ve toprak kaplar, ün-Türkler'in varlığını gösteren en büyük belgelerdir. Hint yada antik Grek kökenli olduğu sanılmaktadır. Ateş kültü ün-Türklere ait olmakla birlikte, asla ün-Türkler'in ateşe taptıkları anlamını taşımaz. Bu kültü, canın Tanrıya uçurulması için kullanılan bir "araç" olarak geliştirmişlerdir. 

Bu araç, ateş kavramı tarafından sistemleşmiş olduğu için "Ateş kültü" adını almış olup, "OZ" damgası ile anılır. 

Ateşle ilgili bir diğer kült ise, "Güneş Kültü"dür. Ateş kültü ile ilişkilidir. ün-Türkler güneşte, Tanrının kudretini, enerji, ışık kudretini görürler, güneşe tapmazlar, yani hayat veren dört ana kürenin güneş enerjisi ile birlikte birbiriyle etkileşimi sonucunda belirli bir nitelik kazanarak hayat bulduğuna kanaat getirmişler ve bu güneş kültünü üark-ı Felek ( Svastika ) damgasıyla temsil etmişlerdir. 
Bu yazıyı oluştururken Yrd. Doç. Dr. Tahsin Parlak'ın TUR' AN YOLUNDA ARAL'IN SIRLARI adlı kitabından yararlandım.

----------

